# Dice günstig woher



## memphis@Mg (3. Juli 2008)

*Dice günstig woher*

hi, wollte ma fragen ob mir jemand ne site als tipp geben kann wo es dice recht günstig gibt?


----------



## lordofthe1337 (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Dice günstig woher*

Trockeneis-direkt.de by Cleanas e.K.
oder bei einem Örtlichen Betrieb der zB mit DICE reinigt oder bei Linde


----------



## xTc (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Dice günstig woher*

Hab ich das richtig gesehen und die liefern das Zeug mit DPD? 

Da freut sich aber der Postbote.  Vorallem bei solch einem Wetter draußen. 

Oder kommt das mit einem Kühlwagen?


----------



## lordofthe1337 (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Dice günstig woher*

ne die liefern das echt per post


----------



## Kovsk (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Dice günstig woher*



lordofthe1337 schrieb:


> ne die liefern das echt per post


Ja und?
Ich habe jetzt schon 2 mal DICE per Lieferung kommen lassen. Es kommt per 24h Express, in ner DICE Box, und es wird immer ein wenig mehr in die Box gemacht, damit die bestellt Menge auch ankommt


----------



## memphis@Mg (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Dice günstig woher*

Richtiiiiiig^


----------



## lordofthe1337 (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Dice günstig woher*

ich hab da auch schon bestellt, ich finds bloß lustig wie dumm unster postbote damals gekuckt hatt als ich ihm gesagt hatte das sei Trockenseis


----------



## xTc (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Dice günstig woher*

Wie lang hält sich das den in der Box? Sprich, müsste ich das an einem Wochenende weg benchen?


Gruß


----------



## Ecle (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Dice günstig woher*

Ich hab selber noch nie mit DICE gebencht. Aber ich schätz mal dass es an einem Wochende weg sein muss, sonst hast zuviel verlust.
Wenn du es unangetastest in der Box lässt hält es sich aufjeden Fall länger. Aber aufbewahren? wer macht das schon.
Einmal ne DICE Session und weg mit dem zeug.


----------



## xTc (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Dice günstig woher*



Ecle schrieb:


> Ich hab selber noch nie mit DICE gebencht. Aber ich schätz mal dass es an einem Wochende weg sein muss, sonst hast zuviel verlust.
> Wenn du es unangetastest in der Box lässt hält es sich aufjeden Fall länger. Aber aufbewahren? wer macht das schon.
> Einmal ne DICE Session und weg mit dem zeug.



Na, also so lang würde ich es dann nicht aufbewahren. Ich dachte auch eher an den Zeitraum z.B. DICE kommt heute, heute auch noch etwas benchen und morgen nochwas und falls möglich übermorgen. Sprich über ein Wochenende sollte das schon gehen oder?

Brauch ich nur noch nen DICE-Kühler.


----------



## exa (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Dice günstig woher*

packs in der zwischenzeit in die tiefkühltruhe, dann verringern sich die verluste...

dann hast du denk ich genug spielraum für 3 tage...

am länsten hält es wenn du einen block bestellst und selbst zerkleinerst


----------



## xTc (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Dice günstig woher*



exa schrieb:


> packs in der zwischenzeit in die tiefkühltruhe, dann verringern sich die verluste...
> 
> dann hast du denk ich genug spielraum für 3 tage...
> 
> am länsten hält es wenn du einen block bestellst und selbst zerkleinerst



Mh, ich hätte lieber diese 3mm Pellets genommen. Da brauch ich nix klein kloppen. System fertig machenm Pelllets rein, und ab gehts...


In die Tiefkühltruhe?  Du kennst meinen Mum nicht. Erstens ist da kein Platz mehr drin, zweitens killt die mich wenn ich Ihre eingefrohrenen Eintöpfe rausnehme nur um mein Zeugs zu lagern.


----------

